# How to hide tray icon



## kantiman (Sep 26, 2006)

Can anyone tell me how to hide the tray icon. I mean a single tray icon and not the whole system tray. I know the hide inactive icons method. Is there any other method. I read the registry tweak to hide all tray icons in fast track on windows registry. Is there any tweak to hide a single icon.
         I want to hide Azureus or flashget icon from tray.


----------



## anandk (Sep 27, 2006)

there r a few utilities like 'hide tray icon' which let u selectively hide them
try these *www.newfreedownloads.com/find/hide-tray-icon.html
*www.pssoftlab.com/hide_system_tray_icons.phtml
*www.brothersoft.com/downloads/hide-tray-icon.html
*www.1000files.com/free/tray-icon.html


----------



## altimate (Sep 27, 2006)

I hate tray icons since it slows fown ur PC
Just have th Anti virus icon in ur tray or else it would be heavy for ur system and then to u........................................................


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 27, 2006)

I dunno about flashget, but you can hide azureus from system tray by going into its options.
Azureus - Tools > Options.

Interface tab - <Enable System Tray> Uncheck this option

I'm sure there'd be something similar in flashget.


----------



## anandk (Sep 27, 2006)

dznt this help ?

start>rt click>properties>task bar>check hide inactive icons>customize> behaviour>always hide azureus/flashget


----------



## Anand_RF (Sep 27, 2006)

If you're referring to what I said, then no. What I mentioned above does not display the azureus program at all in systray. What you said will display it in systray but will always hide it so you have to click on the unhide button to view it. Slight difference.


----------



## anandk (Sep 28, 2006)

oh no anandrf, i m refering to kantimans qs


----------



## kantiman (Sep 28, 2006)

Thanks for your reply. I know Xp's hide inactive icon method. I don't want anybody else to aceess these icons. I'll try the software mentioned by anandk.


----------



## frmneo999 (Sep 30, 2006)

Anyway to add a particular program into try? like , when i click minimize button on notepad, it shud go to system tray instead of a minimized tab...


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Sep 30, 2006)

^^ Hope it'll help u:  

*www.dirfile.com/4t_tray_minimizer_free.htm
*web.telia.com/~u36114907/Web/se/minimize.htm
*www.dirfile.com/tray_wizard.htm
*www.actualtools.com/titlebuttons/minimize_to_system_tray_any_program.shtml
*www.shelltoys.com/minimize_tray/minimize_to_tray.html
*www.dntsoft.com/alltotray/index.html


----------



## kantiman (Oct 10, 2006)

I used the soft mentioned by anandk (pstray hide) and it works well. Thanks.


----------



## pradisdeep (Nov 28, 2006)

I belive in removing them...
Go to START>RUN>MSCONFIG>Startup and disable the files u want to.


----------

